# Tupac's alive (with a pic to prove it)!!



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

hahaha. now where's biggie? i assume he's the one taking the picture?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

OMG - Osama has shrunk!
I thought Twopack Shaker would.....um.....take care of bidness. :um


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I won't believe it until I see a picture of them holding up today's newspaper. Only then will I know it's true.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

nothing to fear said:


> hahaha. now where's biggie? i assume he's the one taking the picture?


:lol


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Osama's head looks photoshopped.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Hot Chocolate said:


> Osama's head looks photoshopped.


Really??? :b

Osama has funny tastes in people. He also had an apparent crush on Whitney Houston. http://www.nypost.com/seven/08212006/gossip/pagesix/pagesix.htm


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Hanging out with Osama while pretending to be dead? If that isn't gangsta I don't know what is.


----------



## justpassinby (Oct 21, 2008)

this could have been doctored.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lisa said:


> Really??? :b
> Osama has funny tastes in people. He also had an apparent crush on Whitney Houston. http://www.nypost.com/seven/08212006/gossip/pagesix/pagesix.htm


Cause he's savin' all his love for HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRR! :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nothing to fear said:


> hahaha. now where's biggie? i assume he's the one taking the picture?


Big E. is hanging out with Big E., Elvis that is! :fall


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

kikachuck said:


> Hanging out with Osama while pretending to be dead? If that isn't gangsta I don't know what is.


:rofl

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:lol


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

justpassinby said:


> this could have been doctored.


:lol


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Mr. Orange said:


>


:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

well, at least it's nice to see Osama in good health. Last pictures I saw of him he was looking thin and feeble. 

Looks like he gained a good 10Lbs of mass!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol - WERD! :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Write letters n sh*t, yo.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Micronian said:


> well, at least it's nice to see Osama in good health. Last pictures I saw of him he was looking thin and feeble.
> 
> Looks like he gained a good 10Lbs of mass!


I think it'd be nicer to see him thinner and more feeble...

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------

